# Recommend me a Very Good Restaurant for a Treat.



## mrsfran (Sep 4, 2011)

A friend and I are going to having a Day Of Enjoyment next month and we both enjoy good food. We'll be going out for lunch and/or dinner. Budget is probably about £40 a head including drinks, could be stretched a bit. Happy to look at lunch deals. We like classic British/French/Italian food, seafood, good service. Am open to other cuisines. My favourite restaurants include Le Gavroche (too pricey for this though), Clos Maggiore, Toku, J Sheekeys.

Go!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 4, 2011)

La Poule au Pot? http://www.pouleaupot.co.uk/

Only been there the once a few years ago (my then boss was buying), but was the best French food I've had outside France


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I LOVE Poule au Pot! I can't believe I forgot to mention it. It's my go-to restaurant for birthdays/anniversaries etc. But this time I'd like to try something new.


----------



## ethel (Sep 4, 2011)

polpo or da polpo.

or bob bob ricard. they have a "press here for champagne" button!


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been to Polpo. It was nice, but... eh.

Bob Bob Ricard looks interesting though, that's going on the list.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 4, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> A friend and I are going to having a Day Of Enjoyment next month and we both enjoy good food. We'll be going out for lunch and/or dinner. Budget is probably about £40 a head including drinks, could be stretched a bit. Happy to look at lunch deals. We like classic British/French/Italian food, seafood, good service. Am open to other cuisines. My favourite restaurants include Le Gavroche (too pricey for this though), Clos Maggiore, Toku, J Sheekeys.
> 
> Go!



I went to Cote on Wardour Street the other day and was impressed. Three course meal for 2 including a bottle of wine (a £30 bottle of Sancerre) was around £75 IIRC.

Also worth checking out Shampers on Kingly Street. I've had many good meals there.

I wandered past The Chiswell Dining Rooms - they're related to The Gun and other very good gastropubs. You might be pushing the budget a bit there, but have a google at the menu


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 4, 2011)

Viajante?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 5, 2011)

can't remember the exact price, but Launceston Place was foodgasm time.  uttter joy.  it might have its star by now, but if not it may be in your price range...


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2011)

Launceston Place is lovely and has a good lunch deal. I really liked Medlar on the King's Road, but it's a bit out of the way (it's a bus ride away from the tube). I also have a soft spot for Andrew Edmunds in Soho but haven't been there for ages.  Have you been to Wild Honey?  Good lunch deal there.  Finally, for modern British, the Bull & Last in Kentish Town is excellent (it's a gastropub though), ditto The Harwood Arms.  And foodie friends rave about The Ledbury.  Both of the last two now have Michelin stars.  As does Wild Honey.

Viajante is more expensive than your budget, but there's another, cheaper restaurant that you can't book (which is annoying, but there you go).


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 5, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> Oh I LOVE Poule au Pot! I can't believe I forgot to mention it. It's my go-to restaurant for birthdays/anniversaries etc. But this time I'd like to try something new.



What about its' sister - Maggie Jones? http://www.maggie-jones.co.uk/


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 5, 2011)

If you're into your fish, then I've not been to anywhere (inc Sheekeys) in London that beat Aldo Zilli's. And I seem to remember being very pleasantly surprised (shocked, tbf, such was it's fine-ness!) at the price.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 5, 2011)

Viajante looks interesting, Maggie Jones too although that's not quite central. Launceston Place is certainly in the running.

We also like St Johns, but have been there several times.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> Viajante looks interesting, Maggie Jones too although that's not quite central. Launceston Place is certainly in the running.
> 
> We also like St Johns, but have been there several times.



What about the new one in the hotel in Leicester Square I think.


----------



## g force (Sep 5, 2011)

Pearl

Clos Maggiore


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 5, 2011)

Rules

Ottolenghi


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 5, 2011)

For that price range I'd choose Lamberts - Balham. http://www.lambertsrestaurant.com/

Modern British with French twist. Accommodating staff who will bend backwards for you. Extensive wine-list with a selection of new world stuff if you wish to save on the £££. I fuckin' loves their suckling pig and that cheeseboard is the most generous in London, seriously bang for buck this place. Kinda like Fine Dining for locals.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 5, 2011)

Didn't rate Maggie Jones tbf...Felt the place traded on it's ambience and location rather than it's cuisine, which is fine when it's cheaper, though not so much when you're paying slightly higher prices.


----------



## Winot (Sep 5, 2011)

Another vote for the Ledbury, although it might strain your budget a bit.

If you like St. John you could try one of its spiritual descendants (Anchor & Hope, Great Queen St, Canton Arms).

Or Magdalen.  Every meal I've had there has been delicious.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 5, 2011)

The Ledbury is surely out of budget otherwise I'd have suggested Landau or Dorchester...

That Magdalen looks good mind...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to hijack this thread as we're all foodies, I was wondering if any of you had a Tastecard? Like are they worth getting?


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 5, 2011)

Ooh, I've been meaning to go to Rules, that goes on the list.

I'm afraid Balham's a bit far to travel.

Masahiko - The Dorchester does a good lunch deal - £23 for 2 courses and a glass of wine. I went on my own last month 

Magdalene looks interesting, hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 5, 2011)

i'm really keen to go to The Ledbury at some point.

Marcus Wareing has a new operation at St Pancras, he does lunch deals at The Berkely so assume he might there too, although £40 might be pushing it.

i've been for the full on tasting experience at The Berkeley and ai carumba..

if you want something that just a decent meal at a good price, Bellevue Rendevous is a nice French local place on Wandworth Common near Chez Bruce.

eta just looked up The Gilbert Scott @ St Pancras, do a good deal for early supper..
http://www.thegilbertscott.co.uk/restaurant/early-supper-menu/


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.randallandaubin.com/


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 5, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> http://www.randallandaubin.com/


My brother recommended them for seafood.  Though you can't book a table.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 5, 2011)

Now you cant. You go in and if there arnt tables you just stand around or have a drink. The food and service is great though


----------



## innit (Sep 5, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Launceston Place is lovely and has a good lunch deal. I really liked Medlar on the King's Road, but it's a bit out of the way (it's a bus ride away from the tube). I also have a soft spot for Andrew Edmunds in Soho but haven't been there for ages.  Have you been to Wild Honey?  Good lunch deal there.  Finally, for modern British, the Bull & Last in Kentish Town is excellent (it's a gastropub though), ditto The Harwood Arms.  And foodie friends rave about The Ledbury.  Both of the last two now have Michelin stars.  As does Wild Honey.
> 
> Viajante is more expensive than your budget, but there's another, cheaper restaurant that you can't book (which is annoying, but there you go).


The Corner Room. I liked it.

Wild Honey is lovely, so is Les Deux Salons.

Hibiscus is too spensy, but they used to do a good lunch deal on toptable.


----------



## innit (Sep 5, 2011)

If you're going on a Friday or Saturday night, Bonnie and Wild is awesome fun tho probably not in the cooking league you're after.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> For that price range I'd choose Lamberts - Balham. http://www.lambertsrestaurant.com/
> 
> Modern British with French twist. Accommodating staff who will bend backwards for you. Extensive wine-list with a selection of new world stuff if you wish to save on the £££. I fuckin' loves their suckling pig and that cheeseboard is the most generous in London, seriously bang for buck this place. Kinda like Fine Dining for locals.


 
That does look good and the midweek menu is a bargain.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> The Ledbury is surely out of budget otherwise I'd have suggested Landau or Dorchester...
> 
> That Magdalen looks good mind...



I've had good meals at Magdalen.  To be honest, £40 is not much these days for London's better restaurants if you want wine.

Chez Bruce is good and probably within budget at lunchtime.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2011)

innit said:


> The Corner Room. I liked it.
> 
> Wild Honey is lovely, so is Les Deux Salons.
> 
> Hibiscus is too spensy, but they used to do a good lunch deal on toptable.



I liked Les Deux Salons but it's more like £50 a head than £40.

For old school French, I like RSJ near the South Bank.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 5, 2011)

We could stretch to 50 a head. We don't have to drink much though, glass of wine each will do us.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 5, 2011)

This thread is making me cross and resentful


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 5, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I liked Les Deux Salons but it's more like £50 a head than £40.
> 
> For old school French, I like RSJ near the South Bank.



I once took a date to RSJ for dinner.  She refused to kiss me later that evening.

I took the same date to Wild Honey.  We ended up in bed.

I'll let you draw your own conclusions.

RSJ was very good, but I was quite drunk by the end of the night, and it was our first date.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 5, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> This thread is making me cross and resentful



Sorry.  If it helps, this is a rare treat for me before I return to work after maternity leave. It'll only be the second time I've gone out for a fancy meal in over a year.


----------



## Winot (Sep 5, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> I once took a date to RSJ for dinner.  She refused to kiss me later that evening.
> 
> I took the same date to Wild Honey.  We ended up in bed.
> 
> ...



Doesn't surprise me.  I like RSJ (we used to go there a lot pre-theatre pre-kids) and it serves some exceptional Loire wines, but sexy it ain't.  

I mean just think about the names - one is an abbreviation for a metal building support and the other sounds like a porn star.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 6, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> This thread is making me cross and resentful



Like Mrs Fran, these sort of meals are usually for special occasions.
(perhaps it's age but nowadays, I much prefer to have a 2-3 hour dinner costing me 150 plus quid than getting some charlie and going on a 2 day bender).

I have however, seen some real rich and bored people at such eateries, no conversation, playing on mobile, bored out of their tits - that kind scenery makes me angry!! They probably do that kind of eating regularly.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 6, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> Masahiko - The Dorchester does a good lunch deal - £23 for 2 courses and a glass of wine. I went *on my own* last month



Oh...that's a pity you had no-on to share the occasion with.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh...that's a pity you had no-on to share the occasion with.



Oh no, I enjoyed it! I like eating out by myself. Good book, good food, lovely.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Like Mrs Fran, these sort of meals are usually for special occasions.
> (perhaps it's age but nowadays, I much prefer to have a 2-3 hour dinner costing me 150 plus quid than getting some charlie and going on a 2 day bender).
> 
> I have however, seen some real rich and bored people at such eateries, no conversation, playing on mobile, bored out of their tits - that kind scenery makes me angry!! They probably do that kind of eating regularly.



Happens a lot when people travel for work.  Also end up eating alone often too.  I'm grateful when I get to travel with colleagues who are good company.  But even then, after a few weeks together, conversation can run dry.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 6, 2011)

What about lunch at the Anchor and Hope on the Cut - I've had some really wonderful lunches/lazy afternoons in there? Its a much nicer vibe during the day than in the evening. IMO of course!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 6, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> Oh no, I enjoyed it! I like eating out by myself. Good book, good food, lovely.



I don't think I'm brave enough to eat fancy by myself!


----------



## little_legs (Sep 6, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> What about lunch at the Anchor and Hope on the Cut - I've had some really wonderful lunches/lazy afternoons in there? Its a much nicer vibe during the day than in the evening. IMO of course!



currently shut due to refurbishment


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 6, 2011)

little_legs said:


> currently shut due to refurbishment



Ah - I went there almost this time last year for my 40th and was planning to go there in the next couple of weeks which is when I get back. Have you eaten at the stockwell(?) sister pub?


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I don't think I'm brave enough to eat fancy by myself!



They couldn't have been nicer at the Dorchester. IME as long as you have a book so you're not sat there staring around at everyone it's fine.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 6, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> They couldn't have been nicer at the Dorchester. IME as long as you have a book so you're not sat there staring around at everyone it's fine.



This.

I really enjoy eating alone, moreso at lunchtime - a good book, a nice glass or two of wine, savouring every moment!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 6, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> Ah - I went there almost this time last year for my 40th and was planning to go there in the next couple of weeks which is when I get back. Have you eaten at the stockwell(?) sister pub?



I like The Canton Arms a lot.  It only serves bar snacks at lunchtime though during the week.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I like The Canton Arms a lot. It only serves bar snacks at lunchtime though during the week.



I shall check it out - thanks for letting me know A&H is currently closed!


----------



## hmmph (Sep 7, 2011)

> Sorry to hijack this thread as we're all foodies, I was wondering if any of you had a Tastecard? Like are they worth getting?



I've got a tastecard and think it's well worth it, especially if you can get it half price through a corporate friend... you can only use it Monday - Thursday but get half price deals on all sorts of places...
http://www.tastecard.co.uk/trial/web?gclid=CLuqurDDiqsCFasKtAodDhnbwA I guess it depends if you eat out enough.

If you live around Brixton and you have a female eating with you, you're more than welcome to PM me and borrow it. It saves a lot of dosh if you pick somewhere expensive or there's a big group of you.


----------



## hmmph (Sep 7, 2011)

The food at Viajante is lovely and you do get some bonus courses, so our 6 courses was more like 9 - OK it was things like bread and butter but because it wasn't your standard B&B and the same portion sizes as the proper courses it felt like a bonus. Same too with the petit fours (I might just be easily pleased ). The 3 course option would have been plenty if you get the bonus and you don't need bother with the wine paring - a dubious selection. Go straight for the White Rioja which was lush.

Quite a lot of the good restaurants have very reasonable lunchtime deals if you check on tweb
http://www.moneysavinglondon.com/Michelin-starred-lunch-deals-in-London.html


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 7, 2011)

hmmph said:


> I've got a tastecard and think it's well worth it, especially if you can get it half price through a corporate friend... you can only use it Monday - Thursday but get half price deals on all sorts of places...
> http://www.tastecard.co.uk/trial/web?gclid=CLuqurDDiqsCFasKtAodDhnbwA I guess it depends if you eat out enough.
> 
> If you live around Brixton and you have a female eating with you, you're more than welcome to PM me and borrow it. It saves a lot of dosh if you pick somewhere expensive or there's a big group of you.



Thank you for the offer. I have one already and having difficulties in locating rated restaurants.
I've only come up with Chez Manny and The Gurkha's Flavour.

Do you have any recommendations for where to go?


----------



## hmmph (Sep 7, 2011)

Just went past 15 so I thought I'd have a look. There lunchtime deal is: 2 course £21 / 3 courses £30

They're also doing wine tasting with 2 glasses for £11


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 7, 2011)

I had a superb celebration lunch at Le Gavroche last month , pricey but worth every penny , £ 52 a head for fixed price 3 course lunch but that includes half bottle of wine and water , old school service , gentlemen are required to wear jackets . Special occasions justify special prices , if you can stretch a little it is a great experience .


----------



## innit (Sep 7, 2011)

Did you decide yet, mrsfran? I love choosing restaurants almost as much as eating out.


----------



## hmmph (Sep 7, 2011)

> Do you have any recommendations for where to go?



Admittedly not eaten out anywhere recently, mainly because my love of boozing in beer gardens takes priority in the summer 

You can use it at Bacchus although I've don't know what it's like since Nuno Mendes opened Viajante.

Maybe we should start a thread...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you been to Gauthier in Soho?

The food and service are amazing. Really good lunch and pre-theatre deals.


----------



## Winot (Sep 30, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> A friend and I are going to having a Day Of Enjoyment next month and we both enjoy good food. We'll be going out for lunch and/or dinner. Budget is probably about £40 a head including drinks, could be stretched a bit. Happy to look at lunch deals. We like classic British/French/Italian food, seafood, good service. Am open to other cuisines. My favourite restaurants include Le Gavroche (too pricey for this though), Clos Maggiore, Toku, J Sheekeys.
> 
> Go!



So where did you end up going?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 30, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> http://www.randallandaubin.com/



I go quite often, can get noisy and cramped.

I'd recommend Hawksmoor.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2011)

I went to Hawksmoor recently. Nom.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 30, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I went to Hawksmoor recently. Nom.


I've been to Hawksmoor a few times, but I found it overrated. For steaks, in the same league as Gaucho, but not quite as good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

If you really want a treat I'd say Hawksmoor, might cost you closer to £60 a head though...


----------



## Kanda (Sep 30, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> I've been to Hawksmoor a few times, but I found it overrated. For steaks, in the same league as Gaucho, but not quite as good.



Really? I'd say Hawksmoor was streaks ahead. I tasted one of the worst Sirloins ever last week at Gaucho, thankfully I hadn't ordered it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 30, 2011)

Again, I been to the Gaucho and thought that was pretty average.

Been meaning to try the Hawksmoor for ages now.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 30, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Really? I'd say Hawksmoor was streaks ahead. I tasted one of the worst Sirloins ever last week at Gaucho, thankfully I hadn't ordered it.



Of my 6 trips to Hawksmoor - I've had steak from Hawksmoor twice, had breakfast three times and had a sunday roast.  I got ill from a lobster starter there once.  The breakfast was twice very very good and the third time was very salty.  The steak was good, but the Gaucho steaks I've had were perfect every time.

I'm going to their new branch in a few weeks, so maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 30, 2011)

We STILL haven't decided, because my friend is rubbish and hasn't got back to me. She's got 12 days


----------



## ethel (Oct 2, 2011)

goodman is better than the hawksmoor.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

It is, why?


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 5, 2011)

I've booked Pearl


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 5, 2011)

cool! that gay looking japanese fella sure cooks fine on that saturday morning thingy!
please report!!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> I've booked Pearl



Friend of mine massively rated that to me y.day. good choice by the sounds of it!


----------



## ethel (Oct 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It is, why?



they have a wide selection of different types of beef, better service too. also, they bring the uncooked meat round on a plate to help you choose.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2011)

ethel said:


> they bring the uncooked meat round on a plate to help you choose.



As do Hawksmoor/Gaucho...



ethel said:


> they have a wide selection of different types of beef, better service too. also,



More cuts of steak? How many new cuts of steak are there??

Have you actually been to Hawksmoor/Gaucho??


----------



## Athos (Oct 7, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> I've booked Pearl


In my opinion, that's the best of the restaurants recommended (albeit there's one or two of the suggestions that I haven't tried). I haven't had lunch at Pearl, but recently had dinner there - the tasting menu (with wine) - and was very impressed. If the standard of the lunch fare is the same, I think you'll be pleased. Be interested to hear your opinion of it.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 7, 2011)

For the 'other cuisine' you mentioned have you tried http://www.pataralondon.com/

It's posh thai food really well done, massive veggie and non-veggie menus (if you are veggie you have to ask for the totally separate vegetarian menu which is as big as the non-veg one), excellent service, etc.


----------



## ethel (Oct 8, 2011)

Kanda said:


> As do Hawksmoor/Gaucho...
> 
> More cuts of steak? How many new cuts of steak are there??
> 
> Have you actually been to Hawksmoor/Gaucho??


 
hawksmoor didn't bring round any meat when i went. (i've been a few times).

not different cuts of meat. different origins eg. devon rose, usda, canadian. bigger choice really.


----------



## hmmph (Dec 3, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> I've booked Pearl



I know this was quite some time ago but how was it? Just been salivating at the menu... looks divine


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 3, 2011)

mrsfran said:


> A friend and I are going to having a Day Of Enjoyment next month and we both enjoy good food. We'll be going out for lunch and/or dinner. Budget is probably about £40 a head including drinks, could be stretched a bit. Happy to look at lunch deals. We like classic British/French/Italian food, seafood, good service. Am open to other cuisines. My favourite restaurants include Le Gavroche (too pricey for this though), Clos Maggiore, Toku, J Sheekeys.
> 
> Go!


 
i quite like this one , Belgian , which is pretty good for seafood , sausages and all sorts,  quality beers and quality service and well within your 40 quid price range . Theres a few of them dotted accross London  and they do a few deals  including a beat the clock offer on the menu .

http://www.belgo-restaurants.co.uk/locations


----------

